# Problème Màj Apple TV



## Ceasar (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour mon aTV qui date de 2007 avec la version 1.0 pour y mettre la 2.3. Je lance le téléchargement et lance l'installation mais rien n'y fait? Quelqu'un connaît-il le problème? Merci d'avance


----------



## ipascm (20 Janvier 2009)

Ceasar a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour mon aTV qui date de 2007 avec la version 1.0 pour y mettre la 2.3. Je lance le téléchargement et lance l'installation mais rien n'y fait? Quelqu'un connaît-il le problème? Merci d'avance


 
est tu sur que ton appleTV est connecté à 1 réseau (wifi ethernet?)


----------

